# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Тату со смыслом

## Алекcей

Харе Кришна!
Меня последнее время мучает вопрос сделать себе татуировку напоминающую о Кришне или нет... с одной стороны тело - это "собственность" Бога, а я хочу так сказать добавить что то от себя, но с другой стороны, когда взгляд будет поподать на неё, буду сразу вспоминать "О-О-О КРИШНА!!! ТОЧНО!..." 
Подскажите, какой вариант правельный?

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

У вас наверное все остальные вопросы духовной жизни уже решены, раз у вас есть время думать о подобных вещах?

Помнить о Кришне можно и другими способами, не обязательно для этого уродовать свою физическое тело.
Даже это как то странно: буду смотреть на своё изуродованное тело и думать: "О, Кришна"! :smilies:

----------


## bhakta Roman

тело будет не изуродовано. а наоборот украшено изображением Кришны.

----------


## madhusudana das

Сдругой стороны если есть сильная привязанность к татуеровкам, то лучше уж про Кришну та-ту. Только,  чтобы это был действительно Кришна, Вам надо найти настоящего преданного, который занимается татуеровками.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Харе Кришна!


Если та-ту зделает не преданный, или преданный неофит, то современем, по мере Вашего духовного роста, познавая о Кришне больше и больше эта та-ту превратится для Вас в обычного синего мужика с флейтой с какойто подружкой и тело Ваше дейсивительно станет изуродованым.
Для того, чтобы нарисовать Кришну, та-туеровщик с Вас три шкуры сдерёт, имеется ввиду деньги, да и шкуру тоже сдерёт. Даже если рассказать о Кришне ( как Он выглядет) та-туеровщик Его посвоему нарисует, ему потребуется не одна жизнь, чтобы нарисовать Кришну, если конечно художник будет руководствоватся чистым  преданным, тогда есть шанс и за одну жизнь.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Многие преданные изрисованные татуировками ходят... странно смотрится, как на мой взгляд.

----------


## madhusudana das

Та-ту это непоказатель преданности, она может быть, а может и нет, несмотря на-то, что есть та-ту или нет.
Конечно преданный  который понастоящему предан Кришне маловероятно, что он будет делать та-ту.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Татуировки больше на плесень похожи, и чем старше тем сильнее.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

на Нашествии в прошлом году один мужик толстый ходил, живот у него был большой и круглый. Тату у него было на животе - типо аквариум с рыбками. Когда он шел(а была жаркая погода) возникало впечатление, что рыбки действительно двигаются в аквариуме.  :biggrin1: 

тату лучше в разуме сделать. Есть зацепки, от которых трудно убежать, например, джива и Кришна всегда связаны.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

У одного махараджа в ИСККОН тату в виде тилаки по всему телу там, где они должны быть!!! 
У меня, недавно сделал, 3 стих из шикшаштаки.... это как христиане носили "шнурки" (напоминалки об обетах, если так можно сказать) на руках....

Есть, например, защитные тату, как амулеты; усиливающие какое-то качество характера; как жизненное кредо...  Главное, чтоб они были очень обдуманные!!!

----------


## madhusudana das

> У одного махараджа в ИСККОН тату в виде тилаки по всему телу там, где они должны быть!!! 
> У меня, недавно сделал, 3 стих из шикшаштаки.... это как христиане носили "шнурки" (напоминалки об обетах, если так можно сказать) на руках....
> 
> Есть, например, защитные тату, как амулеты; усиливающие какое-то качество характера; как жизненное кредо...  Главное, чтоб они были очень обдуманные!!!


Всё, что есть в матерьяльном мире отрожение духовного, в индии  да и вообще среди преданных есть практика рисования на теле разных красивых узоров, но это патом стирается проще чем та-ту.Поэтому действительно, семь раз отмерь, один отреж. Современем сознание у преданных меняется и то что сейчас интересно, может потом стать полной безвкусицей.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Тело это храм - поэтому если так смотреть на это, то почему бы не украсить его изображениями Кришны или гимнами из писаний?




> Даже это как то странно: буду смотреть на своё изуродованное тело и думать: "О, Кришна"!


 Не согласен с тем, что оно будет изуродованным!!! Во-первых, какая разница, когда мы поклоняемся изображению Кришны на бумаге, мы не думаем, что бумага изуродована, но мы наоборот считаем это изображение Самим Кришной, а почему бы и на теле так с почтением не относиться к изображению? А во-вторых, наши тела почти у каждого изуродованы всякими сколиозами, кожными болезнями или еще чем-то... 
И к тому же, уродской будет тату или нет, это зависит от нашего сознания, что мы пытаемся презентовать другим, донести другим людям своим рисунком, ведь рисунок на моем теле - это отражение моего сознания!!! Кто-то носит шикху дредами, кто-то кавачу БОЛЬШУЮ на шее, кто-то кантхималы в виде лепестков туласи, кто-то в изысканных сари.... не то и не другое не имеет смысла, но я так проявляю свою индивидуальность!

----------


## VishvaPriya das

кому интересно, у меня есть в контакте альбом с татуировками и мехенди http://vkontakte.ru/album9211827_137186997 
Еще помню давно на этом сайте было что-то подобное про татуировки, так там фотки были, где садху полностью изписанные татухами-гимнами и на лице тоже. У меня в альбоме есть и преданные с татуировками!!

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Может быть где -нибудь в Африке или в Индии татуировки и ассоциируются с мистическими культами, в России они однозначно с уголовниками ассоциируются.

Я думаю, что по крайней мере для проповеди это не очень хорошо. Я лично когда встречаю человека с татуировкой, даже если написано что-то на непонятном языке, с предубеждением к такому человеку отношусь, настораживаюсь и держу сумку с ключами от квартиры покрепче в руках :biggrin1:  И скорее всего, большинство людей так реагируют.
Если есть татуировка -значит сидел....или сядет.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

А изображение Кришны на теле....это же ужасно, если представить, как по прекрасному изображению стекает наш пот, например...фу...

----------


## VishvaPriya das

> Может быть где -нибудь в Африке или в Индии татуировки и ассоциируются с мистическими культами, в России они однозначно с уголовниками ассоциируются.
> 
> Я думаю, что по крайней мере для проповеди это не очень хорошо. Я лично когда встречаю человека с татуировкой, даже если написано что-то на непонятном языке, с предубеждением к такому человеку отношусь, настораживаюсь и держу сумку с ключами от квартиры покрепче в руках И скорее всего, большинство людей так реагируют.
> Если есть татуировка -значит сидел....или сядет.


Ну реакция понятная  :smilies:  а если еще и лысый, да еще и с каким-то хвостиком  :biggrin1: 
Это всё так...но есть татуировки которые как произведение искусства.... а мне девушка делала, так у нее на плече и предплечье очень милые детские игрушки, мишка, и что-то там еще, какие-то плюшевые игрушки... и выполнено это в приятных красках  :smilies:

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Ну реакция понятная а если еще и лысый, да еще и с каким-то хвостиком


Вот-вот, еще и лысый :biggrin1:

----------


## madhusudana das

> ....Кто-то носит шикху дредами, кто-то кавачу БОЛЬШУЮ на шее, кто-то кантхималы в виде лепестков туласи, кто-то в изысканных сари.... не то и не другое не имеет смысла, но я так проявляю свою индивидуальность!


Втом-то и дело, что это Вы её так проявляете, но каждый как личность проявляет свою индивидуальность в соответствии с желаниями Кришны. Та-ту это неестественное влиянее на тело, поэтому противоречит воле Бога. Тоесть когда души так поступают, они думают о теле не как о храме Бога, скорее Бог в этом храме я, так как изъявляют свою волю.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Недавно видела юную невесту в красивом открытом белом платье, с синими татуировками  на шее и плечах.
Это ужасно выглядело....

----------


## VishvaPriya das

> А изображение Кришны на теле....это же ужасно, если представить, как по прекрасному изображению стекает наш пот, например...фу...


Ну зачем вы так  :smilies:  
А вот если представить  :smilies:  если у кого-то зубы больные во рту, например, в старости, и запах там ужасный, а Кришна там должен танцевать на этом языке  :smilies:   :smilies:  
А как пот стекает по бусам из Туласи, на чью тень даже наступать - оскорбление.

Простите, что спорю  :smilies:

----------


## VishvaPriya das

> Тоесть когда души так поступают, они думают о теле не как о храме Бога, скорее Бог в этом храме я, так как изъявляют свою волю.


А когда я пою красивые мелодии? Это мое желание так петь... это плохо?

Все сводится к личным мнениям на эту тему, поэтому давайте учитывать, что мы все тут не освобожденные души, которые только о КРишне думают.... да должны так думать, но честно, не думаем же  :smilies:  Какждый носит одежду такую, какую хочет ОН САМ, а не ту, которую ему Кришна дал. 

И если уж говорить о преданных делающих себе тату с каким-то смыслом, то давайте уважать их особенности... не знает же никто (если конечно лично не знаком), что она для него значит, и как он это предлагает Кришне... ведь так? Мы также не можем сказать, дорог он Кришне, этот бхакта или нет... он может и не иметь тату, но быть далеким от Кришны! и это факт, думаю спорить никто не станет.

Харе Кришна! Все мы братья... ко мне вот еще никто плохо не отнесся с моей тату, и это зависит не от ее наличия, а от моей личности  :smilies:

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Тут конечно не о чем спорить, потому что все действия вайшнава, стремящегося очиститься и достичь Любви к Богу,  в том числе украшение тела, должны производиться под руководством опытных преданных и духовного учителя.

_
Абхигамана. 
Она включает такие предварительные функции, как омовение, надевание свежей одежды, украшение тела тилакой и четками из туласи, уборка храма, удаление использованных атрибутов и чистка их, а также украшение храма. В общем вся подобная деятельность, включая мангала-арати рано утром, называется абхигаманой....

Лишь через духовного учителя мы получаем Кришну 
Чтобы перерасти стадию неофита, мы должны воспитывать в себе смирение. Это означает, что, служа Божеству, мы должны полностью осознавать себя покорными помощниками своего духовного учителя..._

Из книги Бхану Свами

Выдумывать свои методы поклонения также как и свои собственные методы украшения тела - это не очень желательное явление. Даже если мы будем думать, что копируем каких-то продвинутых вайшнавов.

----------


## Aryan

> тело - это "собственность" Бога, а я хочу так сказать добавить что то от себя, но с другой стороны, когда взгляд будет поподать на неё, буду сразу вспоминать "О-О-О КРИШНА!!! ТОЧНО!..." 
> Подскажите, какой вариант правельный?


" Не забуду Харе Кришну!"

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Я конечно могу и сказать в противовес самому себе  :smilies:  что татуировка - это проявление гордости, ведь по сути она является отличительным знаком, а он нужен чтоб выделиться! Но сюда же я причислю снова и сари, и браслеты, и сережки, и кантхималы в серебре, и много чего другого! 
Потому что я не саньяси, я еще не отрекся от мира, я не могу ходить в простой при простой одежде... да, это мой уровень... но опять же, можно и следовать всей панчаратре и всем предписаниям, но при этом иметь сердце не менее гордое (гордость брахманов). 

Если уж быть полностью мудрецом, то можно сказать, что в них нет никакой надобности, и даже тратой времени и средств на это.... НО ТАК ХОЧЕТСЯ.... и это моя искренность  :smilies:  Уж если бы я был действительно мудрецом, то не хотел бы ничего кроме служения КРишне  :smilies: ))

----------


## jivaji

цитата:
... что бы ты ни делал, делай как подношение Мне...
комментарий:
если хочется тату, почему бы не сделать это святым именем?

украшать тело святыми именами благоприятно, форма, думаю, не так важна

----------


## jivaji

> " Не забуду Харе Кришну!"


и Харе Раму!

смаранам какой-то получается  :smilies:

----------


## Aleksandr

Улыбнуло



> " Не забуду Харе Кришну!"





> кому интересно, у меня есть в контакте альбом с татуировками и мехенди http://vkontakte.ru/album9211827_137186997


... чтот подумалось мне, что не сильно полезное занятие для меня ходить по "вайшнавским сайтам", уткнусь лучше в священные листы страниц Шримад Бхагаватам, пока не пошел вслед за дурными мыслями.

----------


## madhusudana das

> А когда я пою красивые мелодии? Это мое желание так петь... это плохо?
> 
> Все сводится к личным мнениям на эту тему, поэтому давайте учитывать, что мы все тут не освобожденные души, которые только о КРишне думают.... да должны так думать, но честно, не думаем же  Какждый носит одежду такую, какую хочет ОН САМ, а не ту, которую ему Кришна дал. 
> 
> И если уж говорить о преданных делающих себе тату с каким-то смыслом, то давайте уважать их особенности... не знает же никто (если конечно лично не знаком), что она для него значит, и как он это предлагает Кришне... ведь так? Мы также не можем сказать, дорог он Кришне, этот бхакта или нет... он может и не иметь тату, но быть далеким от Кришны! и это факт, думаю спорить никто не станет.
> 
> Харе Кришна! Все мы братья... ко мне вот еще никто плохо не отнесся с моей тату, и это зависит не от ее наличия, а от моей личности


Что бы неслучались недопонимания, тогда надо вещи называть своими именами и осозновать свои действия, которые ни кем критиковатся небудут. Так как все мыы люди и есть склонность совершать несовершенные поступки и за это критиковать глупо. Про наколки я не критикую, просто, наколки и храм Бога вещи несовместимые, а то что Вы махараджей видели в наколках, это дело лично того ково Вы видели и если это действительно старшие преданные-махараджи, то есть правило, что не надо подражать, а надо следовать наставлениям.И врядли это хороший пример со стороны того ково Вы видели. Но так или иначе в этом случае тоже критика неуместна, так как если Они преданные то как бы они себя невели их надо считать святыми и оказывать им почтение в соответствии с их уровнем.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> У одного махараджа в ИСККОН тату в виде тилаки по всему телу там, где они должны быть!!!


Ого... у меня самого была такая идея, но потом я ее отверг как спекуляцию. А это оказывается авторитетно!

----------


## madhusudana das

> Ого... у меня самого была такая идея, но потом я ее отверг как спекуляцию. А это оказывается авторитетно!


Да, раз поставил тиаку и забыл, можно больше не парится. :smilies:

----------


## Анджи

> кому интересно, у меня есть в контакте альбом с татуировками и мехенди http://vkontakte.ru/album9211827_137186997


 Хорошая подборка. :good:

----------


## Сунанда Гандхарва

Чё вы пристали к человеку? Он хочет тату, а Кришна сказал что бы ты ни делал, делай как подношение мне, так что правильно, нужно Кришну изобразить, чтобы все о Нём тоже лишний раз вспомнили глядя на тату. Братан! Нарисуй Господа Джаганатху и не парься, всё будет ништяково!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Да, раз поставил тиаку и забыл, можно больше не парится.


Вот-вот, это то меня и смущает. Рисуя тилаку, человек все-таки вспоминает о Кришне. А тут наколол - и забыл  :sed:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> У одного махараджа в ИСККОН тату в виде тилаки по всему телу там, где они должны быть!!!


И на лбу?

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

А на лбу можно "Харе Кришна" вытатуировать.

----------


## jivaji

> А на лбу можно "Харе Кришна" вытатуировать.


И "Харе Рама"  :ranting: !!!

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Выходишь так на улицу и все встречные повторяют святое имя..

----------


## madhusudana das

> Вот-вот, это то меня и смущает. Рисуя тилаку, человек все-таки вспоминает о Кришне. А тут наколол - и забыл


А что во Вриндаване есть специальная туш, освящёння которой Кришна глаза подводил, вот какраз ей-то и татуируют, пожизненные, освящённые тилаки. Это пожизненный Харибол.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

на счет тилак... там должна быть глина, а не просто рисунок.. потому что, я считаю, она имеет энерго-аккумулирующее действие, это то что касается тела... А то что касается самоотождествления или можно сказать саморефлексии, то ощущать себя всегда в знаках преданности Богу - это же здорово.

----------


## madhusudana das

> ... А то что касается самоотождествления или можно сказать саморефлексии, то ощущать себя всегда в знаках преданности Богу - это же здорово.


А, что Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## VishvaPriya das

например, это из психологии, если у вас черные волосы, то вы себя воспринимаете "так" и характер у вас становится "такой", если голубые или зеленые волосы, то воспринимаете себя уже "вот так"  и характер тоже "вот такой". И так же с тилаками (с любыми татуировками), если они у меня всегда есть, то я "вот такой".

Еще проще, есть люди красивые и они это понимают и ведут себя соответственно, а есть не очень, и ведут они себя вследствие этого соответственно.

Ну как то так  :biggrin1:

----------


## madhusudana das

> например, это из психологии, если у вас черные волосы, то вы себя воспринимаете "так" и характер у вас становится "такой", если голубые или зеленые волосы, то воспринимаете себя уже "вот так"  и характер тоже "вот такой". И так же с тилаками (с любыми татуировками), если они у меня всегда есть, то я "вот такой".
> 
> Еще проще, есть люди красивые и они это понимают и ведут себя соответственно, а есть не очень, и ведут они себя вследствие этого соответственно.
> 
> Ну как то так


Это больше увлечение, кактипа, сегодня я на тусовке у Тех-то, а завтра у тех. А эти та-ту легко выводятся?

----------


## VishvaPriya das

> Это больше увлечение, кактипа, сегодня я на тусовке у Тех-то, а завтра у тех. А эти та-ту легко выводятся?


Как в духовной практике, чтоб получить авторитетный ответ, получить качественное знание, нужно не выдумывать, а спросить у "источника", так же и здесь... зачем вы приписываете свое отношение к тому, к чему я отношусь совершенно не так? 

Я уже написал свое отношение и отношение множества РАЗУМНЫХ преданных к татуировкам на их теле, это их отношение изнутри, а вы всего лишь высказываете свое мнение. НО ваше и не отражает настоящей действительности.

И даже если я в тему  тусовки, на которой я собираюсь остаться на всю жизнь, сделаю татуировку "Харе Рама", то неужели "тусовка" отвернется от меня?

А выводятся они лазером. Насколько легко не знаю, я не собираюсь выводить её. Я несколько лет мысленно носил её на себе, и только потом сделал!!!

----------


## madhusudana das

> Как в духовной практике, чтоб получить авторитетный ответ, получить качественное знание, нужно не выдумывать, а спросить у "источника", так же и здесь... зачем вы приписываете свое отношение к тому, к чему я отношусь совершенно не так? 
> 
> Я уже написал свое отношение и отношение множества РАЗУМНЫХ преданных к татуировкам на их теле, это их отношение изнутри, а вы всего лишь высказываете свое мнение. НО ваше и не отражает настоящей действительности.
> 
> И даже если я в тему  тусовки, на которой я собираюсь остаться на всю жизнь, сделаю татуировку "Харе Рама", то неужели "тусовка" отвернется от меня?
> 
> А выводятся они лазером. Насколько легко не знаю, я не собираюсь выводить её. Я несколько лет мысленно носил её на себе, и только потом сделал!!!


Темы, для того и нужны, что бы каждый высказал своё мнение, а задаввший или интересующийся этой темой почитал и зделал для себя определённые выводы. Это факт, что серьёзный человек, который хочет развития в своей жизни, не стоит на месте и соответственно представлениео о мире во круг него меняется, т.е. его сознание меняется и то, что сегодня для него имеет ценность, завтра лишний мусор.
Наверника хорошее та-ту денег стоит, а вывести ещё дороже и Вы представляете себе моё состояние? Нарисовал та-ту, предался Кришне, отношение поменялось к жизни и та-ту для меня как мазоль, потомучто Кришну подругому воспринемаю, не как вчира.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Насколько вредны вещества вводимые под кожу?
Вегетарианские ли они?
Неминуем ли наркоз при операции?
Кришна в БГ говорит,что есть демоны которые выдумывают себе особые аскезы и так мучают Меня находящегося в их телах.А с другой стороны Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж говорил что есть сампрадая в которой ставят на лоб клемо раскалённым железом чтобы адепт помнил.
Были ли тату у Шрилы Прабхупады,Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати и других представителей парампары?
Благословлял ли Прабхупада в письмах учеников делать тату?
В Ведах тогда должно быть описано какие,как и на каких частях тела можно делать тату.
Это похоже как на тилаки -ниже пояса не рисовать?
И каков статус тату?Кришне на тату можно предлагать пищу?

И можно ли сравнить рисунки на теле с рисунками на одежде?Разве бывают на куртах рисунки Гауранги или Кришны?
Есть харинама чадары,но говорят что в них нельзя входить в туалет.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Если уж на то пошло, то можно ли изображать Кришна и имена Его на листовках, которые часто валяются на улице по ногами, можно ли вообще петь на улице, ведь там полно агрессивно настроенных людей, а это оскорбление Святого Имени! Можно ли на футболках изображать Кришну, Джаганатху, Нрисимхадева, Махамантру? Ни разу не слышал на это запрета! 
А разве по футболкой тело не потеет, а разве снимают футболку, когда в туалет заходят?
А разве пользовался интернетом кто-то из парампары? Но сейчас пользуются, а разве не считается человек, не повторяющий 64 круга падшим? 

Я видел оскорбительные тату ниже пояса... изображение Кришны и т.д., но это полное не понимание!
Я за то, уже в третий раз повторю, что если что-то и делать, то это должно быть очень взвешенным. И я не говорю о не преданных, у которых всякий вздор на теле!!! Такие татуировки я сам не уважаю.

----------


## Aryan

> У меня, недавно сделал, 3 стих из шикшаштаки...


 [/QUOTE]
На русском или санскрит?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Простите,а гуру Вас благословил на татуировку?Если в экадаши нельзя бриться во избежание пролития крови,то можно ли нанести тату бескровно и безболезненно?Футболкой никого не испугаешь,а вот тату может отпугнуть  некоторых интеллегентных людей.А Прабхупада как раз просил приводить к нему самых разумных.

----------


## Сунанда Гандхарва

а как насчёт самых падших?)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

При мне делали одному преданному татуировку на руке, при этом он и мастер спокойно беседовали, то есть какой-то явной боли не было. Крови тоже я не заметил. Кожа на руке потом какое-то время была красная, как раздраженная, вот и все проблемы.

----------


## Анджи

> При мне делали одному преданному татуировку на руке, при этом он и мастер спокойно беседовали, то есть какой-то явной боли не было. Крови тоже я не заметил. Кожа на руке потом какое-то время была красная, как раздраженная, вот и все проблемы.


 Подтверждаю, что процесс так и присходит.

Где написано, что изображение Кришны на собственном теле неприятно Кришне? Да и вообще - это личное дело.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

> На русском или санскрит?


На санскрите

----------


## VishvaPriya das

> а вот тату может отпугнуть  некоторых интеллегентных людей.


А может и не отпугнуть  :smilies: 
а то что я коротко стрижен и с хвостом? ужасный вид  :biggrin1:  для манерного интеллигента. я бы сказал: недопустимый вызывающий вид  :biggrin1: 
Я не считаю нанесение осмысленной тату каким-то из ряда вон выходящим событием. А если  я захочу купить себе не белую курту, а например, голубую, мне тож у гуру спрашивать?

Я всегда был борцом со стереотипностью (ограниченностью) мышления. Взгляните (все, кто против) на это событие глазами отстраненными от зековских отождествлений... тату давно уже не является зековской темой.
Посмотрите у меня альбом, там много есть симпатичного. ССылка была выше.
И вообще поинтересуйтесь, сколько в ИСККОН "нестандартных" преданных, и которые приводят новых преданных через свою как раз нестандартность.

Попробуйте тему про Кришну двинуть какому-нибудь парню  с дредами и большими сергами в ушах  :smilies:  Скорее всего он привлечется похожим не него самого и говорящим на похожем ему языке. 
БхактиВигйана Госвами говорил, что сначала нужно подружиться, а потом устанавливать стандарты. Но как подружить с человеком, если он слушает хардкор или рэп, или еще чего-нибудь  :smilies:  а тот, кто хочет подружиться - чопорный преданный?

И если к Кришне тянется человек с татуировками, и даже если у него "воровская перчатка", то это же здорово.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Если падших можно привлечь тату и гуру дает приказ сделать пожизненный рисунок,то почему бы и нет?Но всё же гопи дотс и временные тату хной более традиционны.Скорее гуру-садху-шастры должны быть авторитетом,чем принцип "что не запрещено,то разрешено".Уж если это и допустимо,то складывается впечатление что это не магистральный путь,а редкое явление.Всё таки гуру повелевает,ученик подчиняется.Это ведь надо как угадать что гуру от нас хочет именно тату.
Есть рассказ арх.Тихона Шевкунова "Отец Аввакум и псковский уполномоченный" так там есть это чёткое понимание подчинения:
"Увидев сторожа,отец наместник гневно привстал в креслах.
– Ты что там устроил?! Без благословения, самочинно порядки свои в монастыре наводишь?!
А вот самочиние – это действительно грех для монаха. Отец наместник здесь был совершенно прав. И Аввакум мгновенно этот свой грех осознал. Он решительно шагнул к столу и бросился отцу Гавриилу в ноги. "

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Интеллигент уважает традицию.Да,есть необычное в рясе или в дхоти,в капюшоне доминиканца или бороде раввина,
но этот внешний вид проверен временем тогда как мода на джаз,реп,панк и тд. скоропреходяща.
На счёт цветов курток отличие в том ,что тату причиняет некоторым людям страдания.Тем более если споры и непонимание возникают в среде преданных.
Получается бхакта может быть и металлистом и даже делать проколы на теле вставляя туда инородные предметы?
Ведь есть красивые металлические изделия вайшнавской тематики?

И если наш идеал это дух,то есть ли тату в духовном мире?

И отношение к тату как к чему-то запретному -армейско-тюремному не так быстро уйдет из сознания большинства людей.
А у парня с дредами и серьгами может вполне возникнуть впечатление что преданные просто неформалы такие же как и он.
Да это проблема крайностей -с одной стороны можно быть страшно далёким от народа,а с другой можно опасно смешаться с ним.

А чопорным и несчастным можно быть и в тату,и в дредах,и в прочих внешних вещах.Ведь главное что привлекает в преданных это то,что они счастливы,что они светятся,что они по настоящему святые.
Нимб вокруг головы вот это универсальный проповеднический приём и внешний вид преданного которого так не хватает.И именно с таким человеком будет комфортно и интеллигенции,и бабушке с авоськой,и готам и эмам.

Преданный возвышает до своего уровня,а не опускается до мод и стандартов материального мира.

У преданных ведь ещё всё естественно и просто.А тату это усложнение жизни.Вот тилак нанести легко,а тату?
Да и глина на тилаке с мест паломничества,а что под кожу вводят при наколке?
Ведическая культура самая совершенная и ей вполне хватает знаков священной глиной,росписей на храмах и рисунков на земле.

----------


## Aryan

> На санскрите


Да, этот стих стоит того, чтобы зарубить его себе ...на чем-нибудь!
На русском может более читабельно бы, но полубогам тоже надо про "Тринад апи" читать.Хороший вкус, Володя прабху!

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Валентин Шеховцов, вы всё верно говорите, я с вами согласен (последний пост особенно), но я вступил в спор, потому что это не однозначная позиция и имеет всевозможные допущения, о которых я и писал. Другими словами тут можно сказать так: это и ни хорошо, и не плохо, как в той истории про коня  :smilies:  

Почему-то вспомнилось из мультика: "как ты лодку назовешь, так она  и  поплывет".

Могу сказать, что со мной несколько раз обсуждали люди желающие себе сделать татуировку, и после общения, думаю, они задумались, вообще делать ее или нет, а если делать, то что она для них будет такого важного значить!!! Я не одобрил не одно такое желание, потому что видел непонимание у людей относительно того, где она должна быть, почему именно тут, что должно быть и так далее. 
Я за качество  :smilies: 

И к теме, Рамаиты например, вообще выжигают себе знаки клеймом.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Вообще в татуировке нет никакой надобности, но просто очень хочется..... и каждый в своей жизни может, если он искренний, найти множество таких "очень хочется". И в том числе из того, что не рекомендовано. Иначе, я считаю, мы были бы все чистыми преданными, уттама адхикари, и отвергали бы все, что не связано со служением Кришне.
У каждого есть это "очень хочется" , и осуждать брата за его "хочется", не очень хорошо, потому что  от своего "хочется" я не избавился и не очень готов к этому. Запретить человеку иметь или делать то, что "очень хочется", это все равно, что сказать ему ,чтоб он прям сейчас стал другим, изменил свой характер и так далее. Но есть другой подход (простите, что  позволяю себе по умничать), увидеть у человека искорку желания служить Кришне своим, уникальным способом и помочь ее разжечь в пламя постоянного энтузиастичного служения. И у такого человека все равно будут эти самые "хочется" (по большому счету это есть АНАРТХИ), ну пусть будут РАДИ БОГА  :smilies:  

Надеюсь, модератор увидит в моем эссе  :biggrin1:  прямое отношение к теме.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

> На русском может более читабельно бы,


http://vkontakte.ru/photo9211827_264852553 на санскрите более волшебно, имеет больше силы, больше контакта с Господом Чайтаньей. Кажется в книге Маханидхи Свами есть указание сделать себе табличку с этим стихом и носить ее на шее, так же и мой Гуру рекомендовал это сделать, а я решил "приблизить" это еще к себе, и на правом предплечье это потому, что я повторяю мантру правой рукой и на ней "напоминалка", установка на то, как повторять нужно  :smilies:  Вот такой я вкладывал смысл.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Если гуру сказал сделать табличку так табличку и надо сделать.А каков результат нанесения татуировок-напоминалок?Лучше ли с ними повторяется мантра,легче ли вставать рано утром,вкуснее ли прасад получается от того что именно этой рукой готовят и раздают прасад и тд?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Простите,Вы имеете ввиду что тату это рисованная анартха?
Или Вы имеете ввиду что тату медленно ,но гарантированно поменяет характер человека?
Или после нанесения тату его "хотелки" или его "если нельзя ,но очень хочется..."одухотворятся?
Так я и не пытаюсь осуждать,а только прошу найти подтверждение в троичной системе вайшнавских авторитетов.
А уникальный способ служения должен быть обговорён с  гуру?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Так почему нам не идти по стопам рамаитов?Всё таки это авторитет,хоть и не гаудия вайшнавский
А кто там клеймо ставит-сам гуру?
И человека держат за руки и за ноги при этой процедуре?

А цитата из мультика похожа на самоинициацию.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> ...


Всё равно перед всеми не оправдаетесь )

----------


## VishvaPriya das

на одном сайте тату: Татуировка - это как обещание - дал его себе однажды и держишь до конца,а если предаешь - остаются шрамы...

----------


## VishvaPriya das

> Простите,Вы имеете ввиду что тату это рисованная анартха?


Желание ее иметь - анартха



> Или Вы имеете ввиду что тату медленно ,но гарантированно поменяет характер человека?


да, я в этом уверен



> Или после нанесения тату его "хотелки" или его "если нельзя ,но очень хочется..."одухотворятся?


может быть, а может и не быть



> А уникальный способ служения должен быть обговорён с гуру?


Вы сейчас служите гуру? если да, то вопрос, а обговаривали ли вы это с Гуру и с троичной системой авторитетности?




> Так почему нам не идти по стопам рамаитов?Всё таки это авторитет,хоть и не гаудия вайшнавский


Это был вам ответ, на реплику о том, что тело нельзя калечить! Что это не авторитетно... тогда вся их традиция не авторитетна согласно вашим рассуждениям.




> А кто там клеймо ставит-сам гуру?


не видел




> И человека держат за руки и за ноги при этой процедуре?


Это к чему вообще вопрос? я не видел - не знаю




> А цитата из мультика похожа на самоинициацию.


А фраза со словами "похожа" авторитетна? или это плод чей-то фантазии?

В ИСККОНе не приняты такие фразы!!! Вы из ИСККОН?????

----------


## Моисеев Артем

Алексей, если Вас "...последнее время мучает вопрос сделать себе татуировку напоминающую о Кришне или нет..." , то мой Вам совет - делайте! Не понравится - сведете и всего делов! Будете потом рассказывать потомкам о своем опыте  :cool:  Посмотрите подборку которую выложил Владимир. Мне например понравилось как выглядит санскрит на теле. Я може тож сделаю. Но тока мне больше нравится когда текст поперек руки, а не вдоль.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

smartavyah satatam visnur
 vismartavyo na jatucit
sarve vidhi-nisedhah syur
 etayor eva kinkarah

если тату помогает помнить о вишну - хорошо,
если нет - плохо.

вайшнавы шри-сампрадайи, кажется, при инициции делают не наколки, а выжигают как тавро 
знаки раковины, лотоса, булавы...

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Цитата из мультика может интерпретироваться как угодно.Но как правило тело сравнивают с кораблём,а гуру с капитаном.Так что это сравнение о том,кто называет корабль (тело ученика).А в нашем случае кто даёт санкцию на татуировку.

Рамаиты причиняют боль во время клеймления,но ИСКОН-то не рамаитская сампрадая.

Если что-то уникальное есть,и при том полезное,то очень странно это скрывать от своего гуру.

В ИСКОН принят авторитет гуру,садху,шастры поэтому и важно найти источники конкретно о тату,а не о клеймах.

Если рамаиты авторитетны,то надо заклеймлять,а не татуировать.

По всей видимости Прабхупада не носил футболки с изображениями или надписями,так что странно чтобы он разрешал наносить татуировки.

Вообще в письмах Прабхупада касался разнообразных вещей,вот например об обрезании.Ведь некоторые религии возводят обрезание в ранг инициации.
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...?t=2333&page=1.
Так что возможно в письмах должно быть что-то и об татуировках.

Прабхупаду  окружали хиппи,битники и наркоманы-группы которые скорее всего имели склонность татуироваться.А пытался ли кто-то из них совместить страсть к тату и Сознание Кришны мне не ведомо.

Если есть тилаки,бинди,менди и рамаитские клеймо,то ещё и подкожные татуировки это какой-то излишек.

Да и Аюрведа должна сказать своё слово о пожизненных татуировках-ведь кожа это орган.Ибо как удобно поместить под кожу лекарственные вещества на всю жизнь,которые к тому же и к Богу ведут как надписи или рисунки.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

У мудреца нужно спрашивать о Высшей Истине!

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вот такой небольшой медицинский ролик есть-
Подари себе жизнь: вред татуировки http://www.medicinarf.ru/994/1460/1500

----------


## VishvaPriya das

полный бред!!! Тогда бы у людей не имеющих тату никогда  иммунитет не ослаблялся бы!!! Есть множество роликов которые якобы подтверждают смертельный вред чего угодно!

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Всё неестественное вредно.Например:легкие созданы не для табачного дыма,печень-не для алкоголя,анус-не для секса,вены-не для наркотиков и тд.
И в случае с тату тоже самое-подкожные области для красок не предназначены.
Иммунитет ослабляется,но не сразу,не наповал.Просто склонность к болезням увеличивается.Хоть на каплю но должна быть деградация-ведь организму приходится подстраиваться под инородное вещество.
По крайней мере эта информация намного правдоподобнее утверждений что тату повышает иммунитет или оставляет его на прежнем уровне.
Но я не аюрведист и не обычный врач и утверждать точно не могу.
Я задал вопрос о вреде тату в контакте в группе Торсунов.Вот ответов жду.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

Тату- источник всех анартх.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Позволительно ли преданному делать пирсинг и тату?http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=599&page=1
"Подкожная татуировка? В Ведической культуре?Не было там такого...
Не знаю, что Торсунов думает по этому поводу,но лично я всегда как-то не то что бы негативно,но осторожно,что ли относился к подобного рода украшению своего тела.
Особенно если татуировка делается на месте с нервными окончаниями или связанном с психическим каналом думаю, что это может не слабо отразится на здоровье.
По крайней мере по поводу проколов,ушей,пупков и.т.п. я знаю,что неправильно выполненная работа может сильно повредить здоровью и нарушить поток энергии.Татуировки думаю тоже влияют в какой-то мере."
http://vkontakte.ru/topic-19050009_25102667

Можно ещё спросить у специалистов по марме.По крайней мере в Москве проводятся сеансы марма массажа.
Марма это комплекс сведений о расположении и функционировании нервных и энергетических центров организма человека.Так что прежде чем наносить тату не помешает ознакомиться с расположением этих точек.
А Хатха Йога Прадипика говорит о 72 000 нади-энергетических каналах.Так что может нам тело лучше не трогать?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Как всё сложно,аж страшно.
Хорошо что тату дорого делать:-)

Гурумахараджу мои татуировки понравились,он сказал,что это проповедь.И правда,люди всё время спрашивают ,что там за табуреточки нарисованы на  руке,приходится про Харе Кришна рассказывать,а так ,я бы не начала ничего говорить,вообще боюсь проповедовать.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Дядюшка Кали даже и не переживает особо, что мы преданные. Ведь можно нарисовать что-то цвета плесени и уже почти парамахамса. А домохозяйки и безработные часто становятся великими астрологами, нумерологами, хиромантами и йогами. Каждому ведь надо как-то реализоваться в жизни. Грусна, бхактушки.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> А домохозяйки....Грусна,


Совершенно с Вами солидарна!!!
Гнуснее судьбины не придумаешь.
Уже  более 10 лет как "один в 4 стенах".
10 лет за что дают?-разбой с отягощающими...?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А разве не достаточно озадачивают людей сари,тилаки,бинди,гопи дотс и мешочек с чётками?И если этого всего не хватает чтобы заинтересовать людей,то домохозяйка сидящая дома разве не может регулярно рисовать менди?
За разнообразными рисунками хной 10 лет более быстро должны проходить.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Насмешили .
У меня есть время что ли на менди эти,гопидотсы?Рисовать их-пол дня уйдёт.Лучше уж в фасебуке посидеть ,иль на форуме;-)

И вообще,я на вайшнавизм не претендую,идею не загоняю,идеологию не отстаиваю.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Фуфф какая-то нияма аграха.
Надумал - делай!
Потом будет понятно.
Чего время на болтовню тратить?

----------

